# Pink Phrags are Sexy!



## PHRAG (Aug 29, 2006)

There are some members of Slippertalk (me included) who enjoy a good pink Phragmipedium. This is their thread. Post some photos of your pink phrags. Avoid collecting photos off the web unless you can get permission.

So let me get this pink party started with some photos of my own Grouville. This one is Eric Young x Hanne Popow. 



















I bought this one from Piping Rock Orchids. It put out quite a display and is currently sending up a huge new growth.


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 29, 2006)

This is Cape Sunset (Eric Young x schlimii). I like them pink as well


----------



## Heather (Aug 29, 2006)

John, I looooove your Grouville. It's really super. Glad you held on to that one.
Anyone have any good Cardinale photos? I have always thought I would like one of those. 

Will put some photos up this evening when I'm on the laptop.


----------



## Equestris (Aug 29, 2006)

Finally something I can contribute to. This is Phrag Cape Sunset, acquired from our own Matthew. My first and favorite phrag. It came this spring as a nice single growth plant and now is putting on two new growths. It likes its s/h culture.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2006)

OK, you asked for it: (all my photos, mostly my plants)
Charlie Hanson




Hanne Popow




Sedenii




Wossen


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2006)

More:
Achental




pearcei x St. Ouen




St. Ouen




St. Ouen x Dennis Kleinbach




Longueville




And finally, my awarded Phrag. Grouville 'Wacousta'


----------



## Heather (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh, this is great! Really shows the variations. 
Dot, I love that St. Ouen, and your awarded Grouville! So different from John's. What was the award level? Congratulations!


----------



## PHRAG (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, I am seeing alot of Eric Young influence in my Grouville now. The Hanne influence in yours shines through Dot. Amazing how much difference there can be.

I was looking at photos of Cape Sunset the other day and realizing just how much variance there is in that clone too. I am hoping mine shows a little less of the Eric Young influence. I don't want two of the same thing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2006)

Heather said:


> Oh, this is great! Really shows the variations.
> Dot, I love that St. Ouen, and your awarded Grouville! So different from John's. What was the award level? Congratulations!


Thanks, Heather. Actually, it's been awarded twice. First and HCC, then an AM. Then it got sick, but now it is recovering.


----------



## Heather (Aug 31, 2006)

Let me put a few little pink cuties up here...

Hanne Popow made w/ besseae var. flavum from Bloomfield (John has this plant now (maybe?) 





Hanne Popow from Orchids Limited





Both of those were nicely scented of raspberries.

Beverly Fischer (OL) Fragrant





Barbara LeAnn (OL) Not fragrant. 





I have two St. Ouens and a Waunakee Sunset also but sadley, they've not yet bloomed for me.


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 31, 2006)

Heather,
In a few years down the road you'll be sitting at the workbench in your greenhouse doing some repotting. You'll pull those pink phrags out of their pots and wonder if it is time to divide them. Then you will think of your friend Zach from from SlipperTalk.


----------



## Heather (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't you mean "my friend Zach from cutepinkphragtalk.com"?


----------



## parvi_17 (Aug 31, 2006)

This is Phrag Ecua-bess:





Not the best pic but the only one I have!

Joe


----------



## paphreek (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's my Phrag Sedenii


----------



## Gilda (Sep 1, 2006)

My contributions to sexy pink phrags:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's my contribution of these gawd awful things.... 

I guess they aren't so bad, but they're still no besseae or caudatumoke: 

Phrag. Appalachian Sunset





Phrag. Belle Hougue Point





Phrag. Bouley Bay





Phrag. Don Wimber





Phrag. fischeri





Phrag. Robert Palm





Phrag. Stenophyllum





Jon
________
Bmw R32 History


----------



## Heather (Sep 5, 2006)

Your fischeri is pretty darn cute, Jon! Petals look nice and wide.


----------



## ScottMcC (Sep 5, 2006)

Gilda, what's the fuzzy one? Looks like something my wife would like...she's crazy about anything pink and/or fuzzy.


----------



## Heather (Sep 5, 2006)

ScottMcC said:


> Gilda, what's the fuzzy one? Looks like something my wife would like...she's crazy about anything pink and/or fuzzy.



That one's schlimii.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 5, 2006)

ScottMcC said:


> Gilda, what's the fuzzy one? Looks like something my wife would like...she's crazy about anything pink and/or fuzzy.


Looks like a Phragmipedium schlimii to me.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 5, 2006)

Heather said:


> That one's schlimii.


Jerk.


----------



## Heather (Sep 5, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Jerk.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 5, 2006)

Reply sniper!


----------



## Heather (Sep 5, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Reply sniper!



You, my dear, are simply too slow. oke:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 6, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Reply sniper!



HAHAHAHA:rollhappy: :rollhappy: 

Jon
________
MARIJUANA SEEDS


----------



## ScottMcC (Sep 6, 2006)

back on topic...

I can't seem to find schlimii at any of the major, trustworthy vendors I know of, at least on a cursory search. any suggestions of where I might find this little darling?

and is it easy to grow?


----------



## Heather (Sep 6, 2006)

Try Marilyn at Windy Hill.
I got mine there and it was fairly easy, like besseae in many ways. 

OL has them for sale on their in spike list right now I believe also.


----------

